# Loft with exchangeable perches/nest boxes



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

The idea is the back wall could be exchanged with nest boxes. I started it in 2016 but never got around to finishing it up. My two young daughters have expressed interest so we are revisiting it. Just a quick video of the concept, I will post a proper loft walk around once we get it done.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

That an interesting design with the back wall coming out to swap out for perches, but is that practical or maybe it’s better to split the loft and have permanent sections. Just a thought, anyway it’s a nice looking future loft.

Good Luck


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Flapdoodle said:


> The idea is the back wall could be exchanged with nest boxes. I started it in 2016 but never got around to finishing it up. My two young daughters have expressed interest so we are revisiting it. Just a quick video of the concept, I will post a proper loft walk around once we get it done.


Hi ,
I'm also building a new loft at this time . I had the same idea . But for cleaning , painting and changing from breeding lofts to young bird lofts as needed . However , I wasn't making it a replaceable wall . I'm making mine in more manageable design . I'm thinking of making each nest box separate with wooden cleats . One on the wall and one on the upper rear side of the each nest box , then a 1 by 4 at the bottom of the nest box to keep it even . Also , on the back of my perches . They will be made in sizes that will be easy for me to handle . The cleats will be placed so I can exchange the nest boxes and perches in minutes by myself . You can buy cleats at home depot or other stores as well . However , I'm going to just rip down 1 by 4s on a 45 degree angle and use them instead .That should be a lot cheaper. 

I'm also running a 2" pvc pipe down the wall of my 4 section loft at about 2' high . With a pvc sweep going into each loft , with removable caps on each sweep . I will place a permanent perch over the pvc and sweep 90s to keep them clean . I will attach a vacuum hose on the sweep as needed for cleaning . I'll place water in the wet and dry vacuum at the other end . I'll put the wet and dry vacuum outside when cleaning so not to dust the lofts out and for less noise . I used my wet and dry vacuum a few times in my other loft , after I scraped . I don't know how long the wet and dry vacuum will last . But I'm giving it a try . 
Well best of luck with your loft .

Frank


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
Why would you want to do that, what is the benefit?
Instead of going through that extra work or expense, design the nest boxes, 
so they can also be used as perches, and make them permanent. 
This way you have less maintenance.

Good Luck


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> Why would you want to do that, what is the benefit?
> Instead of going through that extra work or expense, design the nest boxes,
> so they can also be used as perches, and make them permanent.
> ...


Hi , 

As for myself , my perches are 12'" by 12" made out of 1 by 4 s . In the loft I have now , the painted white walls behind my perches look like hell . I would like to clean it the best I can and repaint them . My nest boxes are part of the plywood wall behind them .They also look bad . I also have plastic nest boxes that are dirty as hell . For me to remove both perches and nest boxes would take me quite some time . Plus it's full of pigeons that need to return by night fall . So I thought how can I build my next loft , so I would be able to do this . 

So this way . If I release the pigeons early morning . Remove the perches and nest boxes in less than a half hour . Then it shouldn't take long to clean 4 bare walls . Then paint those 4 walls with a roller . I think it would have time to dry . Then I could rehang the perches and nest boxes . It would be like hanging pictures . All in time to allow the pigeons back in before dark .

I use a wet and dry vacuum to clean my small loft . It a lot cleaner than just scraping . I don't want to drag it up and down the hallway . therefore , the central vacuum . 

I'm building four , 4' by 8' lofts in my 12' by 24' shed . I'm planning on hanging my nest boxes and perches . My nest boxes will be made of plastic . When I want to clean them.
I can take them outside and pressure washer them .Let them dry in the sun and rehang them .I have a few different ideas for my floors . They have different kinds of garage floor covers I'm looking into .They have pellets sold at tractor supply used for loft flooring . I'm also trying shower plastic wall board . I'll try different flooring in each loft . I'll try scraping or pressure washing the removable flooring outside . I'm trying to find the easiest way for me to clean my loft .

So my reasons are for easier cleaning , painting and rearranging lofts. If I need another nest box or peaches for my yellow pigeons loft .I can take an extra one out of my white pigeon loft or whatever in seconds .

Frank


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello Frank,

Ok, thanks for explaining that, if it’s going to make your cleaning easier, while giving you more versatility to accommodate your birds. I can understand your motivations more now.

Good Luck


----------

